# swollen neck



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm hoping someone can shed some light on what's happening with me.

Since last Friday my throat started to swell from the thyroid to under my chin. It's been very tender near the thyroid and I've been coughing and feeling like it's choking me. At times I've had trouble swallowing. My hands and fingers are swelling to the point it feels like the skin is going to start splitting. Today it seems there isn't one part of my body that doesn't hurt to the point the pain is so bad I can hardly walk. The doctor has me on 30mg of armour thyroid per day.
Is this caused by the Hashi? Is this normal? Is this a sign that the goiter is growing?
These are the results of my previous ultra sound:

INDICATION:	Hypothyroidism.

FINDINGS: The right lobe measures 4.1x 1.5 x 1.8cm and the left lobe 3.3 x 1.4 x 1.6
cm in greatest dimension. There is diffuse heterogeneity without a discrete mass noted on either side.

IMPRESSION:	grossly normal sized gland with diffuse heterogeneity of the echotexture. No discrete mass is appreciated.

Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S
T4, Free (Direct) 0.94 ug/dL 0.82-1.77

TSH
TSH 3.610 ug/dL 0.450-4.500
Triliodothyronine, Free, Serum 2.9 pg/mL 2.0-4.4

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> I'm hoping someone can shed some light on what's happening with me.
> 
> Since last Friday my throat started to swell from the thyroid to under my chin. It's been very tender near the thyroid and I've been coughing and feeling like it's choking me. At times I've had trouble swallowing. My hands and fingers are swelling to the point it feels like the skin is going to start splitting. Today it seems there isn't one part of my body that doesn't hurt to the point the pain is so bad I can hardly walk. The doctor has me on 30mg of armour thyroid per day.
> Is this caused by the Hashi? Is this normal? Is this a sign that the goiter is growing?
> ...


Sharon; how long have you been on the 30 mg. of Armour?

Ultra-sounds are very good tools but they are not always the best of choices. There is a lot of room for error; mostly human.

I would like to suggest that you get RAIU and I would do that quickly. I do not like the sounds of this at all.

After all is said and done, cancer does need to be a consideration here.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

Please call your doctor w/o delay and do keep us in the loop on this. I personally am very very concerned.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Sharon; how long have you been on the 30 mg. of Armour?
> 
> Ultra-sounds are very good tools but they are not always the best of choices. There is a lot of room for error; mostly human.
> 
> ...


Andros,
Thank you for the quick reply!
I've been on the 30mg of Armour for almost 2 weeks. A couple of symptoms I forgot to mention is the extreme shortness of breath. Many times I feel as if I'm not getting enough air. Face and eyelids are swelling.I will give the doctor a call and let you know what happens.
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Andros,
> Thank you for the quick reply!
> I've been on the 30mg of Armour for almost 2 weeks. A couple of symptoms I forgot to mention is the extreme shortness of breath. Many times I feel as if I'm not getting enough air. Face and eyelids are swelling.I will give the doctor a call and let you know what happens.
> Thanks,
> Sharon


It sounds like more than one thing is going on here. An allergy and the thyroid screaming.

You are on brand name Armour, Forest Pharmaceuticals?

Please do let us all know!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> It sounds like more than one thing is going on here. An allergy and the thyroid screaming.
> 
> You are on brand name Armour, Forest Pharmaceuticals?
> 
> Please do let us all know!


Yes, it's brand name Armour.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Yes, it's brand name Armour.


Good; thank you!! Did you call the doc yet?


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Good; thank you!! Did you call the doc yet?


They're closed until Monday. Always when you need them. I will call first thing Monday morning. Itching skin--thank goodness for Sarna Anti-Itch Lotion.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Thought I would give you an update. The doctor can't get me in until my appointment at the end of the month. The office said he was booked solid.:rolleyes:
Sharon


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Your lab work looks like you could use an increase in medication. Your TSH is above the new upper limit of 3.0 and your FT3 is below the midpoint. I don't think that would help with the neck, throat and allergy type symptoms but it can help with shortness of breath, muscle and joint pain and overall feeling of wellbeing to get those numbers in better shape.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

northernlite said:


> Your lab work looks like you could use an increase in medication. Your TSH is above the new upper limit of 3.0 and your FT3 is below the midpoint. I don't think that would help with the neck, throat and allergy type symptoms but it can help with shortness of breath, muscle and joint pain and overall feeling of wellbeing to get those numbers in better shape.


Thank you for the reply. I was really hoping to get to see the doctor. Allergies are some of what's wrong but the majority is the thyroid. My neck swelling is where the thyroid is. It's making me feel like I'm choking. The symptoms have gotten worse since he increased the armour to 30mg per day. 15mg per day didn't make me feel as bad as I do not. I agree with what you say. It's definitely not enough. We'll see what happens at the end of the month.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Thank you for the reply. I was really hoping to get to see the doctor. Allergies are some of what's wrong but the majority is the thyroid. My neck swelling is where the thyroid is. It's making me feel like I'm choking. The symptoms have gotten worse since he increased the armour to 30mg per day. 15mg per day didn't make me feel as bad as I do not. I agree with what you say. It's definitely not enough. We'll see what happens at the end of the month.


I am not so sure this is the doctor for you. You should be able to see him on an emergency basis. Especially w/your thyroid gland swelling up.

Very worried here.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> I am not so sure this is the doctor for you. You should be able to see him on an emergency basis. Especially w/your thyroid gland swelling up.
> 
> Very worried here.


I'm worried too. My husband and I have been talking about finding someone else for me to go to. I'm feeling worse everyday. If I talk it becomes hard to breathe - shortness of breath. My throat is very tender. At times it feels like breathing in cold air. I've done nothing but cry for days now. I'm a big baby! :sad0049: Do you know of any good docs in the Cookeville-Nashville TN area? I'm afraid I get another one who won't give me the armour.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I would get to a doctor and don't worry about whether or not he'll give you Armour. You said your symptoms got worse when you increased your Armour dose- what if it IS the Armour:

*Desiccated thyroid side effects*
Get emergency medical help if you have any of these signs of an allergic reaction: hives; difficult breathing; swelling of your face, lips, tongue, or throat.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> I would get to a doctor and don't worry about whether or not he'll give you Armour. You said your symptoms got worse when you increased your Armour dose- what if it IS the Armour:
> 
> *Desiccated thyroid side effects*
> Get emergency medical help if you have any of these signs of an allergic reaction: hives; difficult breathing; swelling of your face, lips, tongue, or throat.


When I was first diagnosed with Hashimoto's & Hypothyroid I had the swelling, shortness of breath, dry itching skin and on and on. They gave me Levothyroxine and could not tolerate it at all. I think I'm not getting enough Armour. If it is the Armour I hope there is something they can give me. The problem where I live is there aren't a lot of good doctors around here and many are not taking new patients. Believe me, I've been making calls all day and the hospital around here is out of the question.


----------



## ScaredAJ (Jun 3, 2011)

I really think the shortness of breath alone is worth a trip to the ER. Better safe than sorry. You need air in your lungs to live, thyroid or not. Please go? It may just be an allergic reaction, but those are dangerous too sometimes.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

ScaredAJ said:


> I really think the shortness of breath alone is worth a trip to the ER. Better safe than sorry. You need air in your lungs to live, thyroid or not. Please go? It may just be an allergic reaction, but those are dangerous too sometimes.


First, I would like to thank everyone for their concern. It means a lot to me. 
I put a call into my husband's cardiologist to have him check me out to make sure this hasn't affected my heart. I will try to call my doctor in the morning again-who knows maybe he'll get me in.
I'll give you a couple of examples of how bad this hospital is where we live. Five years ago my foot was crushed under a riding lawn mower. The doctor at the ER sent me home saying I would be fine by Monday. I've had four surgeries on my foot. Just last week a friend went to the ER with pneumonia the doctor sent him home with hydrocodone to help with his cough!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> First, I would like to thank everyone for their concern. It means a lot to me.
> I put a call into my husband's cardiologist to have him check me out to make sure this hasn't affected my heart. I will try to call my doctor in the morning again-who knows maybe he'll get me in.
> I'll give you a couple of examples of how bad this hospital is where we live. Five years ago my foot was crushed under a riding lawn mower. The doctor at the ER sent me home saying I would be fine by Monday. I've had four surgeries on my foot. Just last week a friend went to the ER with pneumonia the doctor sent him home with hydrocodone to help with his cough!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh; too scary. Your poor poor foot. OMG!!!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Sharon said:


> When I was first diagnosed with Hashimoto's & Hypothyroid I had the swelling, shortness of breath, dry itching skin and on and on. They gave me Levothyroxine and could not tolerate it at all. I think I'm not getting enough Armour.


This sounds like it could be an allergic reaction. I hate to say it, but a cardiologist is not the doctor to see; you need to see someone who can evaluate if you are having an allergic reaction to thyroid meds. Isn't Vanderbilt Medical Center in Nashville?


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> This sounds like it could be an allergic reaction. I hate to say it, but a cardiologist is not the doctor to see; you need to see someone who can evaluate if you are having an allergic reaction to thyroid meds. Isn't Vanderbilt Medical Center in Nashville?


I mentioned that I called the cardiologist because I want to make sure my heart is ok because of everything going on. Yes Vanderbilt Medical Center is in Nashville. That's where my husband's cardiologist is. Nashville is about 80-90 miles from where we live. Nobody can see any doctors there without a referral. Believe me, when I was first diagnosed I tried to get into the endos there and it was a go go. The doctor that diagnosed me wouldn't refer me because he wants to keep everything local. The same for the doctor I've seen lately. He can't get me in until the end of the month. I can't tell you how upset that makes me. The few good doctors where I live are leaving and some have already left. There is a shortage of good doctors here. I haven't even had luck trying to get into a clinic today because they don't know how to deal with thyroid problems. I would pay for an office visit just to get a referral to Vanderbilt.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh; too scary. Your poor poor foot. OMG!!!


I was lucky because my foot didn't get cut. If you saw my sneakers you would wonder how that was possible. But the damage that a crushing injury causes isn't fun. I would have been better off if every bone in my foot broke. This is the first year I'm not on crutches and walking. I thank God for that everyday!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> I was lucky because my foot didn't get cut. If you saw my sneakers you would wonder how that was possible. But the damage that a crushing injury causes isn't fun. I would have been better off if every bone in my foot broke. This is the first year I'm not on crutches and walking. I thank God for that everyday!


Oh, Sharon...........................Honey Bunny! How horrible! Of course you are fortunate to not have lost your foot but I know you have been through horrible agony on the come back trail here with your foot.

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry for this.


----------

